# Cereal slaughterhouse.



## Peter (Oct 30, 2008)

OK so the point of the game is : you are a rouge cereal mascot, and you want revenge on the annoying children for stealing YOUR cereal, and to kill the other stupid cereal mascots (this IS my first RP and a random idea of mine^^)

The form is as follows: (and its mine)
Name: count chocula 
Weapon:A Kitana and my fangs, HISS! 
Reason for turning evil: Nobody feared ME, a VAMPIRE D:< 

Oh and you can make up a cereal mascot, or be a kid.


----------



## Nope (Oct 30, 2008)

... It's obvious that you're new to this. First of all, you need a plot that's actually interesting, and you have to put effort into it. You just wrote two lines, and the plot isn't very descriptive too. You need to specify places, races, etc. And you also need a proper form. Look at the form other people make. With that form of your's, we don't know how you look like, how old you are, not even the gender of your character >_<

Also use grammar and put comma, period, capital letters and such where they should be.


----------



## Philly (Oct 30, 2008)

Not.  Even.  Worth.  It.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, "Count" automatically makes it male! =P

But, random ideas do not always make good RP's. _Hint hint._


----------



## Philly (Oct 30, 2008)

I concur.  ALL UR BASE BELONG TO US.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 30, 2008)

I suggest seeking council in this thread first.

Don't get discouraged by this response.


----------



## Peter (Oct 30, 2008)

D: OK fine that idea SUCKS sorry about that ^^" but isnt it obvious what gender and species Count chocula is?  0.o


----------



## Philly (Oct 30, 2008)

Sí.  Pero es una idea muy muy mala.  Eres Tonto.


----------



## Peter (Oct 30, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> Sí.  Pero es una idea muy muy mala.  Eres Tonto.


WHAT?! D: Fine I can say something rude to YOU that you cant understand! >:D iphillip, ave rentr flagendas, gredgen frotner! ackr voodrlush ender ave! RATNER GEDLOOSH! You will never know what I said MWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 30, 2008)

And exactly where will this bickering take us?

Please stop. I ask politely.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes. But it's a very very bad idea. It's idiotic.

OK, this is getting plain silly.


----------



## Peter (Oct 30, 2008)

Never!!! Everyone is a flagendas! (psst, flagendas means something rude but I refuse to tell!) and by the way, someone, please destroy this thread.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 30, 2008)

I understood that perfectly. Don't underestimate me. I know some of that language.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 30, 2008)

Lucas755 said:


> I understood that perfectly. Don't underestimate me. I know some of that language.


Out of interest, what language _is_ it?


----------



## Philly (Oct 30, 2008)

I will Desist.  But, Lucas, please translate.  PM me if nothing else.


----------



## Peter (Oct 30, 2008)

Lucas755 said:


> I understood that perfectly. Don't underestimate me. I know some of that language.


You could not _possibly_ know that language, I made it up! But actually if you talk to animals with it, they do what you want them to do O.o I told my cat to go into my room in that language and she listened, A CAT listed to me!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 30, 2008)

I know. I was bluffing, to get you to tell, so I could translate.
Though Google led me on a wild goose chase. I found a French site with that one word, and couldn't translate, so I searched "close to french," and found a language called Creole, and was finding a translator for it when you posted. 
But now everything adds up.

Back to adventure!​
If you get the reference, then you win.
I think I see Surskitty deleting this thread...


----------



## Philly (Oct 31, 2008)

Most likely


----------



## Erif (Oct 31, 2008)

Peter said:


> WHAT?! D: Fine I can say something rude to YOU that you cant understand! >:D iphillip, ave rentr flagendas, gredgen frotner! ackr voodrlush ender ave! RATNER GEDLOOSH! You will never know what I said MWAHAHAHAHA!


lolololololol. Stop acting like an eight-year-old, unless you are one.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's an RP tip:

Pokemon.

No, seriously. Fifteen of the RP's on the front page are Pokemon-related. This is a Pokemon forum. Frankly, even if you posted this one more coherently and made it longer, I don't think anyone would even like this, because, to be honest, I don't think we (the general TCOD populace) care about this stuff. So, find out what we like. And, here's a list of topics you may need.

Pokemon
Any anime
Zelda
Mario

Yeah.


----------

